# S3 leather-wrapped grab handles part #?



## dfischer1 (May 20, 2004)

Is there a part # for these? Mine are getting all scuffed up.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

want these.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

oooh, very nice!

but they look like a custom job to me


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

BritBulldog said:


> oooh, very nice!
> 
> but they look like a custom job to me


That was a custom job, however, I believe the S3's have them as well.


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

This is funny, there is 3 different threads asking about these. The ones posted above with white stitching are custom.


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

dfischer1 said:


> Is there a part # for these? Mine are getting all scuffed up.


That's mycar  And yes, they're custom made in Madrid. 120€ both


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

custom job...
and only car that comes with it is RS3...

it will probably cost $600+ USD for them...


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

Extended leather package in the UK market comes OEM for the triangular piece and the doorcard stitching too like in the RS3. Read it over on vagoc.co.uk.

Edit: http://www.vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=6740


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

I've already posted it, but some people may haven't seen it


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

galanot said:


> I've already posted it, but some people may haven't seen it


Beautiful!!:thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just came back from the Auto Show in Cleveland and they had a silver A3 Sline. I was surprised to see that it had leather wrapped grab handles with red stitching.

I am going to try and track down a park number and pricing.


----------



## galanot (Feb 13, 2011)

rawaudi said:


> Just came back from the Auto Show in Cleveland and they had a silver A3 Sline. I was surprised to see that it had leather wrapped grab handles with red stitching.
> 
> I am going to try and track down a park number and pricing.


They won't be cheap!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

am I the only one who finds these handles (covered or not) to be knee bangers?

I would remove mine completely if it didnt look funny.

I would take a covered one, and take the plastic out and replace it with rubber inside. 

hmm... now there is an idea!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> am I the only one who finds these handles (covered or not) to be knee bangers?
> 
> I would remove mine completely if it didnt look funny.
> 
> ...


If it is banging against your knees, then you don't have your seats adjusted properly. Thigh is suppose to rest on the front seat cushion and adjust the steering wheel to match. Otherwise, get the non A3 sport seats where it has thigh bolster (as opposed to hip bolsters on the A3's sport seats) where it will hold your leg closed.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

LWNY said:


> If it is banging against your knees, then you don't have your seats adjusted properly. Thigh is suppose to rest on the front seat cushion and adjust the steering wheel to match. Otherwise, get the non A3 sport seats where it has thigh bolster (as opposed to hip bolsters on the A3's sport seats) where it will hold your leg closed.



unfortunately for me to get a perfect fit in my A3, I would need to move the pedals forward a few inches. (not possible) I have the steering wheel all the way out, and the seat as far back (would like to go further but then too far from steering wheel). This also causes visibilty issues to the side. I can raise the seat UP to get better leg extension, but then i run into headroom issues. Also, the dead pedal is too far aft for me.

The sport seat bottom cushion is def. too narrow for me, and the front edge is not far enough forward to support under my thighs very well. My old 90 CQ seats were 1" wider between the bolsters and 1.5" longer front to back, and fit me perfectly. Im working on modifying the seat base. The bottom line is these seats are 80% scaled down compared to the other audi sport seats such as A4 and up, in order to fit in this little car. Fine for skinny and or short folks, but might eventually be the reason I trade this car in for something bigger. Im drooling over the A5, but those havent depreciated enough yet to be in range for me, and i still need the 4 doors for child seat duty....


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:bs: oh, and sorry for the off topic rant.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Just heard back from a vendor in Germany and Audi wants 770 USD. :screwy:

He is going to check some other avenues.

He did say that he can get a killer deal on shift boots and the hand brake if we get a group famiry purchase going.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Just heard back from a vendor in Germany and Audi wants 770 USD. :screwy:
> 
> He is going to check some other avenues.
> 
> He did say that he can get a killer deal on shift boots and the hand brake if we get a group famiry purchase going.


manual shift boot?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> manual shift boot?


I was thinking auto. I can have him check on manual as well.

It would be the RS3 booth and handbrake with red stitching. I wanted to get the entire set with the grab handles, but not for 7 hundo!


----------



## klik (Jul 28, 2008)

I had them factory fitted at the very high cost of 1015€ in Germany. 

see the photos 
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?3956304


----------



## itsmatt33 (May 3, 2010)

i have both the grab handles and door arm rests brand new from a s3 for sale email me 

[email protected]


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

rawaudi said:


> I was thinking auto. I can have him check on manual as well.
> 
> It would be the RS3 booth and handbrake with red stitching. I wanted to get the entire set with the grab handles, but not for 7 hundo!


 If auto I would be intersted in a famiry purchase of shift boot and knob, and ebrake handle as well. But with Grey or White stitching to match my seats.


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Not really a fan of these extraneous leather wrappings myself, but what is the cig lighter doing there? Is that where it is on a 3dr or is that some custom jobby?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Not really a fan of these extraneous leather wrappings myself, but what is the cig lighter doing there? Is that where it is on a 3dr or is that some custom jobby?


 That's stock. Euro A3s don't have cup holders.


----------

